# male being over aggressive



## gracetaylor (May 19, 2011)

I have conditioned a female betta & a male betta... we decided today will be the day we breed them. The males name is Chet & the female is BW. As soon as we put BW into chets tank he just started chasing her around & will not stop trying to attack her, she is clearly ready & keeps flipping vertically put he just trys to bite her. When she goes & hides he just continues fixing his bubble nest, but once she moves he just trys to attack her again. Does this mean they're not ready? We're newbies at breeding betta fish & this is our first attempt.


----------



## gmd1800 (Feb 19, 2011)

Did you introduce them with the female in a jar? Are they being spawned in the male's own tank? What is your breeding setup like? Details would be really helpful.


----------



## gracetaylor (May 19, 2011)

We introduced her in a cup a couple days ago & we put Chet in the 'breeding tank' so its not his but he's been in there a couple days, but at the moment theyre both swimming around in the same tank. He stopped being so agressive, but I think its just becasue she stopped moving, and he's over there working on his bubble nest.


----------



## gmd1800 (Feb 19, 2011)

How long were they conditioned?

I'm not a breeder, but from what it sounds like, you need to put the male in the tank at the same time you introduce the female, so the tank doesn't "become his territory." It sounds like he's being territorial because she's (in his eyes) an intruder. 

Are there plenty of hiding places for her? Lots of plants?


----------



## gracetaylor (May 19, 2011)

That may be a good theory, but my question would be if we put them both in at the same time, there wouldnt be a bubble nest so how would that work? But Chet has been making bubbble nests for weeks, and BW we just got 2 weeks ago, she was a whiteish color when we got her but we put her tank next to one of the boys & she got really dark, shes a vibrant blue & almost a black head, but shes been ready for a good week & a half now.


----------



## gmd1800 (Feb 19, 2011)

Put the male in the tank, but leave the female in the jar/vase/whatever container you use until the bettas' behavior indicates that they're ready to breed. It takes a bit of a touch to figure it out, but apparently once you see it, you know.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

gracetaylor said:


> That may be a good theory, but my question would be if we put them both in at the same time, *there wouldnt be a bubble nest so how would that work?* But Chet has been making bubbble nests for weeks, and BW we just got 2 weeks ago, she was a whiteish color when we got her but we put her tank next to one of the boys & she got really dark, shes a vibrant blue & almost a black head, but shes been ready for a good week & a half now.


If they are willing to breed, he will make a nest. Besides, some males make nests after the female is in there, some after they spawn, some after eggs have hatched, and some don't bother. Don't use the nest as the only variant for a successful spawn. Their body language is more important - if both "flirt swim" in an "S" pattern, they will spawn.

I sometimes keep my male in the breeding tub for weeks (I want my water to really age) to avoid mosquitoes. It's OK. But some males are too aggressive. That's why plenty of hiding places for the female is often advised.

If you're worried about your female, take her out for now. Give her a day or so then try keeping the female floating in a jar for at least 2 days (specially if it's her first spawn). Hopefully they will spawn not long after her release.
*Note:* Because she has sensed the male and was in a "breeding mode" she may release unfertilized eggs if separated. If so, you have to cancel and wait another week or so before you reintroduce her.


----------

